# Rotating patient 180 degree



## Krecher (Aug 13, 2009)

Has anyone heard if you can bill for rotating a patient 180 degree and getting paid for this service. I had a physician ask if I knew about this. He says he thought we could bill 1 extra unit. If anyone knows please let me know. 
Thanks,


----------



## s.fowler (Aug 13, 2009)

You can't separately report for rotating a patient. The ASA Relative Value Guide states that unusual positioning should be valued at 5 base units or more. So, if your anesthesia code selection is valued at 5 or more base units, you're already getting paid for the unusual positioning. If it is less than 5 base units, you can attempt to get additional reimbursement via letter accompanying claim or an appeal but it is generally not successful. Hope this helps. --Sam

Samantha S. Mullins CPC, CPC-I, ASC-AN, MCS-P
Coding Manager, BPO
DST Health Solutions
2500 Corporate Drive
Birmingham, AL 35242 
205.437.6261 (Direct) 
205.903.1244 (Cell)
205.437.6581 (Fax)
ssmullins@dsthealthsolutions.com


----------



## FractalMind (Aug 19, 2009)

Samantha is right, only if your units value is lesser than 5 (e.g. 00126=4), you can override the units to 5, append mod. 22 and put a msg on box 19:unusual position.

Erika.


----------



## Krecher (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you both, I will let the physician know that.


----------

